

Ask HN: Where to find a potential co-founder? - tmpk

I know that this might seem like the wrong question to ask. You are supposed to know your co-founder very well by the time you start a company together. But most of the people whom I know from college are not willing to take the risk of starting a company on their own. It's hard to persuade a risk-averse person to become an entrepreneur, and even if I am able to persuade him, some months down the road when the going gets tough, he might be tempted to chicken out.<p>So what are some of the events and groups in the Bay Area that provide good opportunities for meeting potential co-founders? Thanks.
======
curiousgeorge
Perhaps you can be more specific about why you need a co-founder? Can you
build the product yourself? If you cannot what value do you bring to any
venture?

I'd suggest you put yourself in a position of strength by executing and other
people will want to work with you. If you cannot clearly articulate why you
are seeking/need a co-founder, you should not be looking for one.

~~~
tmpk
I am looking for a start-up for the all the reasons that PG and other
experienced entrepreneurs give for having at least one co-founder.

I am building the prototype on my own, but I would like to have a co-founder
to assist with version 1.0, and with the non-technical aspects of a startup.

------
babyshake
I was lucky enough to meet a co-founder at school who is a good complement to
my skills, and we have good "chemistry".

That being said, it's really a matter of pounding the pavement. Meet lots of
people, the types of people you'll make sure to follow up on.

Since moving to the bay area, I've met plenty of really great people. I'd be
happy to give you some advice or make introductions...are you already working
on a project, or is this more hypothetical?

Ping me - jamslevy@gmail.com

------
GrandMasterBirt
Let me rephrase this question because I have the exact same problem:

Granted that I do not have enough time to start a start up myself, or seek out
VCs for money, since I NEED my 9-5 job to feed myself and family (literally),
I am naturally seeking for one or few people to start the company with so that
we have enough time/brainpower between the X of us to actually make the
startup work at least while we are actually paying in peanuts.

Now my unfortunate problem is that I don't have a friend I am willing to do
this with. So is there a methodology people here use to find someone to start
the startup with?

Now it's either that OR I am forced to wait until my wife graduates with her
masters and gets a higher-paying job than me. In which case I guess I can quit
work and focus on the startup. Is this the better alternative than looking for
someone?

